# Ok Zippo fans...need help with this one



## MIdigger (Oct 4, 2010)

Was digging a bit and came across a gold toned Zippo. I wiped it off, the guy that lost it had the name Jerry on it, and there is a small black pipe in the lower left corner. It says solid brass on the lighter. Bottom says Zippo with a J on the left side of bottom XII on the right side of bottom and of course Bradford,PA made in U.S.A. Anyone have any idea how old it may be?


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 4, 2010)

Where's Penn Digger?? "YO TOM!!!"


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 4, 2010)

XII  if I'm reading my guide right is 1996


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 4, 2010)

This be be better for future use.
 http://www.zippoclick.com/collecting/dateCodes.aspx


----------



## MIdigger (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks folks!! Thought it might be older, but the link helps a lot. Just trying to figure who was in the back field about 96? Now I have to find the other one I found in Spring and see if I can ID that one. Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Oct 7, 2010)

Maybe to weeks ago I found my first zippo lighter metal detecting by my nearby park. Its a crackled dark gray. Then the next day, I go to an open field and find another zippo lighter. This one has a semi on it. Also, the guy put his initails on every side and his full name on one side. They keep coming up as pennies on my White's Prizm V...


----------



## MIdigger (Oct 8, 2010)

I do a lot of detecting also. I have been digging around the fields near the house and this is where I found this one (the barss one). The other I found in Spring walking the woods. This one looks like a Marlboro type gold tone, (could be brass) havent looked at it much, other than to identify date which was an "X".

 Looking to upgrade my detection equip. to a Garrets or Whites. How do you like your Whites detector? Trying to get opins on which to buy. Just have to pull the trigger to go purchase.


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Oct 8, 2010)

The whites detectors are fantastic, My doesn't sell anymore,now its prizm 5g, but it was $500. Whites are in general the better metal detector, but if you buy a garretts, get a higher priced one. No matter what you buy with the white's it will work great. the only thing on mine is that since it doesn't have the number application. weird items like zippos and popcans will come up as pennies. otherwise it's a great machine. Shotgun shells also come up as nickels, but I collect them because if you look up the history, you'll find out they're pretty old. Some of the best things i've found since doing this since april was a dateless braided hair large cent, WWII hat pin and a 1905 indian in XF condition. I highly recomend a White's. If you need a pinpointer, the garret pro-pointer is the best. It's very sensitive and goes down about an inch. It also gets higher pitched as it gets closer to the target.


----------



## MIdigger (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks for your input. I have been leaning toward their product. Guess Ill just have to look at the features and order on online because I dont know of anyone local that has them.
 We just got permission to work a farmhouse property thats 130 yrs old. A few dumps are known by the owner, and we have free range over the property. Like to have new detector in hand to go roving the land site.


----------



## appliedlips (Oct 10, 2010)

I have owned a mid range Whites for 10 yrs. and it has been good to me as far as reliability but lacks on performance. I have used better Whites ( DFX & MXT ). I recently upgraded after a couple yrs. of not being able to decide and trying out detectors of friends and researching online. I purchased a used Minelab Explorer Se and in the first 3 weeks I know I have made the right decision. I have dug over 20 silver coins, including many Barbers and a couple seated on lots that I pounded with my Whites and a friends Fisher. I think the DFX is a nice machine on clean sites or if you like moving fast but if you don't mind slowing down or detect on trashy lots the Minelabs will amaze. Good luck, no matter your decision.


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Oct 11, 2010)

Adding to the list of amazing things I've found-This saturday another WWI or WWII hat pin. Funny thing is, It was at a church built in 1963 and before it was a church, it was just a chicken coop plus I've been to the same exact spot at least 30 times. Weird...


----------



## MIdigger (Oct 12, 2010)

App--- any idea what price range those detectors are in? Going to try to do a bit more research later today. Like to get one ordered and on the way to get working. I know the areas I am in date back to 1873 (have maps) and prior, and show houses and acreage/creeks/etc. Has to be lost silver in those parts as much of the area was logging area in the 1800s.
  I did recover 2 silver dimes just digging a pit for bottles, though not to old 1940 mercury dime, and a 61 Roosevelt. There is a tree in there I would bet is 150yrs old or more. Its circumfrence/diameter is unbelieveable. I want to work under that as someone mayve over the years been in it and dropped change.
 Brandon, yep, keep looking I cant tell you how many times Ive worked and area and come up with something new (the Zippo).


----------

